# Ever listen to Cigar Dave



## riz713 (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone listen to this syndicated radio show out in Tampa,Fl. Cigar Dave a connoisuer of cigars, spirits, and food. Show is on Saturdays......great and informative for new connoisers like me. www.smokethis.com Just wanted to put it out there! Out


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

riz713 said:


> Anyone listen to this syndicated radio show out in Tampa,Fl. Cigar Dave a connoisuer of cigars, spirits, and food. Show is on Saturdays......great and informative for new connoisers like me. www.smokethis.com Just wanted to put it out there! Out


Thanks for the URL. Looked into it! I think it's a good addition to my favorite websites list. Lotsa' good opinions there -- just like here at CS.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

The archives haven't been updated since August though. Is he still on?


----------



## riz713 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think he is still on.....I know they were going to do some major changes to the web site...that might be the case.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

You know, although I seldom get the opportunity to listen to the show, I really enjoy it! I think it is fun to hear somebody talk about a hobby that I enjoy. I also have tried some of his cigar suggestions and have not been disappointed in the cigars!


----------



## riz713 (Nov 14, 2004)

You can always go to the archives and listen to the show!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Just found out about this show recently. It's broadcast locally in Tampa on 970 AM and nationally on both Sirius and XM. 

I listened to some of the archived shows available on the cigardave.com website and it's pretty solid, even if it does have kind of a Rush Limbaugh feel to it.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW I didn't know they had a show on the air about cigars. I will have to check out that website. I don't know if I can get his show here in KS without getting XM or Sirrus radio. And I don't want to pay for that.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I listen to him every weekend. He use to be on 640 am in the ATL, but now I catch him online. At work sometimes I listen to his archived shows, but he is slow to update.

For a few months he talked about starting to podcast, but it never materialized. I wonder why.

Overall I think it is a pretty good show and worth checking out if you have never listened.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Just found out about this show recently. It's broadcast locally in Tampa on 970 AM and nationally on both Sirius and XM.
> 
> I listened to some of the archived shows available on the cigardave.com website and it's pretty solid, even if it does have kind of a Rush Limbaugh feel to it.


 I beleive the show originates from Tampa
BTW, a while back he made some posts on this board


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I used to listen to him but he dropped out of the Houston radio market. When I contacted the radio station they said he was making demands for compensation they could not meet. Oh well, I will live without it.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Not to threadjack or anything since I also listen to and enjoy Cigar Dave, but some of our own BOTLs here on ClubStogie have a podcast about cigars as well. Check out www.dogwatchsocialclub.com for a fun alternative to Cigar Dave. There's also a thread in World Cigar Lounge if you wanna stop on by.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Not to threadjack or anything since I also listen to and enjoy Cigar Dave, but some of our own BOTLs here on ClubStogie have a podcast about cigars as well. Check out www.dogwatchsocialclub.com for a fun alternative to Cigar Dave. There's also a thread in World Cigar Lounge if you wanna stop on by.


Damnit Jeof, we're gonna have to put you on the payroll! Fortunately for us, zero $ from zero $ is still zero $, but you are one hot marketing guy!


----------

